# Beretta Brigagier 96D trigger pull



## pwctech (Jul 28, 2011)

I just purchased a Beretta Brigadier 96D and was wondering if anyone knows what the DOA trigger pull weight is. Thanks.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Double-Action Only (9-11 lbs.)


----------



## pwctech (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks. This is my first DAO. I was curious how it compared in weight to my Ruger Redhawk. I haven't shot the Beretta yet to compare. Again, thanks.


----------

